# seadek or related type material



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

What colors and size are you looking for? I have a few scraps laying around my house


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Ill throw a few pieces in with te flyline, shoot me a text when u see this


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

If no one has anything you like you can order hot buttons for $2 each, or a reel pad for $12 from them directly. I've used the hot buttons for a ton of stuff.

Or if you request a sample, they basically send you hot buttons in whatever color you request.

http://www.seadek.com/c-5-sheet-material.aspx


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks for the help

Gulf Coast


----------

